# Hello



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey everyone! I am new on here but not new to mice! I used to breed but got out of it but I am back in now. I only have a few mice since a just started back up.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! Why the break?


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

I took a break due to school and other life problems, got my GED and have loads of time now


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, school really does take time away from the mice. What varieties are you working with?


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a chocolate female, a blue female with white spots ( I think thats called broken?) and a satin black female with a white belly.
I am having a hard time remembering what things are called!
I also have a black and white male.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

welcome and hello!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes school mucks up my time with mice XD


----------

